# Lingually Displace Lower Canines - Help please



## Tors15 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Just after some advice please. Due to pick up our f1b cockapoo on Wednesday and he had his vet check on Thursday. The results have come back to say that he has 'slightly medially displaced lower canines which need monitoring as he grows older to ensure they are not causing any problems to the gums they sit opposite from'. I appreciate that the vet is probably being over-cautious to cover themselves but I'm trying to find out as much as I can about this condition.

Has anyone's cockapoo's had this issue? What the treatment? More importantly, what sort of cost? If it's a large cost we need to consider requesting help from the breeder for this.

All help and comments greatly appreciated


----------



## Helen76 (May 1, 2021)

Tors15 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just after some advice please. Due to pick up our f1b cockapoo on Wednesday and he had his vet check on Thursday. The results have come back to say that he has 'slightly medially displaced lower canines which need monitoring as he grows older to ensure they are not causing any problems to the gums they sit opposite from'. I appreciate that the vet is probably being over-cautious to cover themselves but I'm trying to find out as much as I can about this condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Helen76 (May 1, 2021)

Hi I just wondered if you could update me on what happened with your pup please as my 12 week old Cockapoo has the same issue


----------



## Tors15 (Feb 13, 2021)

Helen76 said:


> Hi I just wondered if you could update me on what happened with your pup please as my 12 week old Cockapoo has the same issue


Hi, he is 6 months old now and has no problems that we are aware of. When we first got him, we took him the vets and they told us to get him to play with a rope toy and then we were to pull the other end to pull the teeth into place. When we went back to the vets a month later his teeth were a million times better. We hadn’t really been pulling at the toy when he was playing but I think him playing naturally moved them. He now has his adult teeth and there doesn’t seem to be any issues. Hope this helps. We were really nervous about the issue at the start but it has just sorted itself out😊


----------



## Helen76 (May 1, 2021)

Thank you. We’ve got ours booked in for surgery next week but apprehensive in case it’s not necessary though I guess vet knows best … pleased that your pup seems ok now.


----------

